
Generating Commencement Speeches with Markov Chains - whatrocks
https://blog.floydhub.com/markov-chains/
======
robbiemitchell
> Click this button to open a Workspace on FloydHub where you can train a
> Markov chain model to generate "commencement speech style" sentences in a
> live JupyterLab environment. The commencement address dataset of ~300 famous
> speeches will be automatically attached and available in the Workspace. Just
> follow along with the speech_maker Jupyter notebook.

That's pretty cool.

